# Which SSRIs make things worse or better?



## ed (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum. I've had DP/DR for sixteen years and have not been in full time paid employment in that time.

For most of the sixteen years I've been on 30-50mg Paroxetine.

Since I developed a degree of social/agoraphobia in that time, I thought the Paroxetine wasn't ideal and asked the doctor if I could try something else.

Over the last six weeks I've been on 50-100mg Sertraline and the DP/DR has got progressively worse. I'm going back on the Paroxetine.

Any guidance as to which SSRIs make DP/DR worse/better, or does it all depend on the individual? I was definitely better on Paroxetine.


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

When I started prozac many years ago, it caused a DP attack, now everytime I try to stop taking it I get another DP attack....wish I had never started it in the first place.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

It depends on the individual certainly.

I have just started taking Prozac (my first prescribed drug) and i feel noticably better. Happier, perhaps firstly caring less whether or not i have DP/R, but thats fine by me at the moment as it seems to lead into a positive feedback loop in which my symptoms are reduced.

I have been feeling a bit tired of late but i think that has more to with my sleeping patterns (going to sleep at 5 am !).

I'd say Prozac is worth a try.


----------



## hotrille (May 10, 2007)

I'm on Sertraline too and have been thinking about switching medications too. I don't know which one is best to take, but I suggest trying different ones and stick to the one that works best for you..


----------



## johnnyz (Feb 6, 2008)

Sertraline was a bad experience for me. Clomipramine is a tricyclic that acts similar to an SSRI, and it has helped me the most with DP/DR, but that could have been because it eliminated 80% of my OCD.


----------



## mickelvine (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been on Paroxetine (Paxil) for treating my depression from the past one month .It showed good result but from last few days I was suffering from Unusual sweating.Probably it may be side effect.
http://www.mydepressionmedication.com/t ... epressants


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

> It depends on the individual certainly.


Nail on the head with a mallet there... lol.


----------



## 28039 (Mar 14, 2008)

hi all.
i had dp/dr from ages 19-23 more or less... i am 31 now. I took celexa for one week back in february and the side effects were devastating.... one week later the side effects went away but the dp/dr has become chronic - anyone can relate?
thanks


----------

